# Celtic Dreams : calling alternates.



## DrZombie (Feb 5, 2004)

Aaah well, character creation will be a bit different I fear.

We'll be playing in europe in about 400 BC. Alexander the great is still a naughty look in Philips eye, Rome is a city state that is trying to expand but failing, Carthage is a center of power, former colony of the Phoenicians, The Greeks are fighting amongst each other as usual.

If you're looking for a game of Hercules or Xena, go somewhere else.

You'll all start as Celts, all from the same warband.

Starting lvl 3, starting stats 17, 15, 14, 12, 10, 8. You can add 1 pt to a stat by reducing another stat by 2.
Max HP
Starting race : Human only.
Allowed professions : Rogue, Fighter, Barbarian, Bard, Ranger.
Changed : Cleric, bard, paladin
Not allowed without some very good and convincing background and/or bribery : sorc and wizard.


Gaesa : You can start with a gaesa, a prophecy foretelling your death should a certain thing come to pass. In exchange you can have a "humanoid" trait : a dwarven constitution, elven dexterity, orcish darkvision,.... These things represent the fey blood some characters might posess. Examples of gaesa are : Sleep not in the same place twice, Be not the kings shield. Do not kill the dog that bites you,.... If you break your gaesa, by accident or on purpose, you will die. No saving throws, feats or spells can save you.

A bard is a wandering loremaster, a teller of tales but he serves as judge in remote regions. They are of very high esteem, and should be developing their social skills , subterfuge is not their way, we'll discuss individually.

Priests of Lugh, god of sun, and of the moon are priests, not clerics. Whoever wants to play one should let me know, we'll discuss as we go along. We'll probably use a wizard bab progresion but an extra domein + domein spell, and/or no need for choosing spells in advance.

Paladins : moon maiden wariors are paladin like, they are wariors of the destructive moon, chaotic neutral, can go berserk, might end up with spells in the higher levels, will work it out as we go along. Use paladin template with rage ability as barbarian.

Noone starts with heavy armor proficiency.

This will be a low-magic, fairly grim and poor world. There will be some combat, but my games tend to be more roleplaying and politically oriented.



Lemme know if you're interested, looking at early march to start. If you like the idea but something isn't to your taste, give a shout. as you see, these things aren't set in stone.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks interesting, though I know very little about the time period. What location are you looking at? 

If I did play, it would probably be a rogue, unless I can find other references to the timeperiod and location that would pull me to something else.

Other then the differences marked above... will this be more a 3.5 setting, or 3.0 setting. I'll need to know to plan my character.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

Consider me a Human Barbarian. (Female)
I'll probably have her up in about an hour.
BTW.. Where does Druid fit into this?


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow, I definitely want in on this. It looks great. I realise, however, that I have just jumped on a thread that was probably mainly intended for those people involved in the decision making process in your 'which setting would make you drewl' thread. As such, I'll defer to any of those posters who come along baying for my highjacking blood.   

 Anyway, if I was to play then I would probably want to be a bard. I love the Celtic bard imagery.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 5, 2004)

Argent : there is no way we'll ever be able to play a "realistic" historical setting because there are not ebnough written sources, none by the celts themselves, most by the romans who were still pissed off because the celts sacked rome...


Druid as it is mutilated in the players handbook is more germanic in origin imho. The closest thing you'll get to a celtic figure in fantasy surroundings is a modified bard.

As to the female barbarian, hold on to that thought. The closest thing is a moon maiden. They worship the destructive aspect of mother nature, and are fierce warriors. The maiden part is essential. They are often seen as leaders of mercenary bands. Most people think of them as rabid dogs.
eeuuhm ,lets think, BAB and Saves of a pally, special abilities : 
1 : smite 1/d
2: divine grace, lay on hands
3: aura of courage, divine health
4 : leadership

spell progression as paladin.
base skills : choose and let me know


Special : if you voluntarily loose your maidenhood you loose all powers.


how does that sound ?




To anyone willing to go with this, my main sources as to the feel of the setting is a mix of the Stephen Lawhead Pendragon series and katherine Kerr's Daggerspell books.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 5, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Looks interesting, though I know very little about the time period. What location are you looking at?
> 
> If I did play, it would probably be a rogue, unless I can find other references to the timeperiod and location that would pull me to something else.
> 
> Other then the differences marked above... will this be more a 3.5 setting, or 3.0 setting. I'll need to know to plan my character.




3.5, off course,

rogue is fine as most celts are known as cattle thieves lol.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 5, 2004)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Wow, I definitely want in on this. It looks great. I realise, however, that I have just jumped on a thread that was probably mainly intended for those people involved in the decision making process in your 'which setting would make you drewl' thread. As such, I'll defer to any of those posters who come along baying for my highjacking blood.
> 
> Anyway, if I was to play then I would probably want to be a bard. I love the Celtic bard imagery.



basically noone really "reserved" a place, those that are interested are more than welcome.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

One catle theif coming up!


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

*Fendor Greystone (The Fox)*
Male Human Rogue 3
Neurtal Good

Str 10  
Dex 20 +5
Con 10 
Int 16 +3
Wis 8 -1
Cha 12 +1

Hit Points 18
AC 15 (16)
Init +5
BAB/Grapple +2|+3
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33, No Armor)
Fort +1, Ref +7, Will +0

+7 Melee, Unarmed Combat, 1d4, 19-20/x2

Medium, 5'6" tall, 115 wt, 19 yrs old
Brown hair, Brown eyes, Pale skin 

Speaks soon to come.

+5 Spot (6)
+5 Listen (6)
+7 Bluff (6)
+10 Ballance (6)
+9 Search (6)
+9 Disable Device (6)
+10 Open Locks (6)
+10 Move Silently (6)
+10 Hide (6)
+10 Slight of Hand (6)
+7 Perform (6)
+10 Tumble(6)

*Feats*
-Improved Unarmed Combat
-Weapon Finesse (Unarmed Combat)
-Dodge

*Human Traits*
- Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
- Human base land speed is 30 feet.
- 1 extra feat at 1st level.
- 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
- Automatic Language: Common. 
- Bonus Languages: Any
- Favored Class: Any. 

*Gease*
"Ask and you shall receive: If any material item is asked for from him, and he does not give it, then Death will take the only thing of true value to him."
+2 Dex

*Rogue Abilities*
- Appraise, Balance, Bluff, Climb, Craft, Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Disable Device, Disguise, Escape Artist, Forgery, Gather Information, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (local), Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock, Perform, Profession, Search, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Spot, Swim , Tumble , Use Magic Device , and Use Rope are class skills.
- Sneak Attack +2d6
- Trapfinding
- Evasion
- Trap Sense +1

*Background*
Fendor is the result of to many family grevances. His family has been split by two factions for as long as he could remember do to the fact that his mother (a scott) married a saxen. Being of both ancestory, Fendor has found himself in the middle of that rift all hs life. He finally grew tired of it, and fled on his own. 

He found living on his own more difficult then he had anticipated. If not for his quick wit and even quicker fingers, he would have been caught long before he actually was.

Yes, at the tender age of 15, he was caught stealing some bread to eat and was then given to a mercenary band to be taken care of.

He was taken care of, alright. Served as a cook for 2 years and personal 'kick' toy for two more.

That was until the band that he was with now was hired to take care of his old band. He hid and then latter, introduced himself to the Maiden that had lead the other group. Since then, he has acted as a forward scout to this group, and even is looked upon as an equal... sometimes.

*Personality*
Fendor is a tenacious youth, who never gives up, whether or not he should. Once a thought enters his mind to do something, he'll continue on that course until it's complete, whether or not it appears to be the best course after retrospection. Despite this, or because of this, he has done well in almost anything he has tried to acomplish.

He's a generous boy, who is willing to give up everything for those few he calls friends, or those he sees in need. Unfortunately, since he has a very loose look on posessions, he's under the misconception that everyone is willing to give up their things as easily as he is, even after lifes many lessons to teach him otherwise.

This and his open smile allows him to make friends easily, a likable person... as long as you remind him that your things are yours, and not the next desolute wafe's that happens to walk by.

*Discription*
Fendor looks younger then his 19 years would suggest. Having very little worry in his life (or at least lacks the wisdom to know that he SHOULD worry) has allowed for him to retain his youthful exuberance and energy. This and his size makes for an impression that he's younger then he actually is. He appears to be any other child of desalute wearing no weapons, and carring nothing but his wits, he easily passes for a common waif in need of conforting. His appearance lends to his easy acceptance from others.

*Equipment*
Peseant's Outfitname (worn, -wt)

Didn't know how much cash to spend, so only spent, well, now none!


----------



## Jaik (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd love to give this setting a whirl.  Assuming my understanding is correct, I'd like to submit a hunter/raider/warrior (ranger).  I'm thinking that various clans would raid one another with varying frequency and maliciousness ranging from blood feuds to almost friendly rivalry.  I'm thinknig of a cocky young warrior out to prove himself to the group.

As an aside, could you define warband?  Is it more of a tribe or an army?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

Moon Maiden sounds Perfect for my concept of Agatha. Consider it done.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 5, 2004)

Please let me know if anything in Fendor's description needs to be changed.

Thanks!

P.S. Or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2004)

Just a Note.

Celtic Age by Avalance Press rocks...

Not 'Slaine' by any means, but a realistic look at an ancient people.

It has rules for Druids, as Loremasters, not wolf-companioned spell slingers, Bards that fit your above mention, and kick-ass rules on Taking Heads, a very big thing among the Celts (with rules for what Powers you get depending on whose head you have, a very funny thing, as they are not all great).

I highly suggest this book to  DrZombie.
Look for the pdf at the least...

I don't know if I will be able to play this one, though I voted. I am in a bunch of games at this point, and running 6...

I need to focus more on getting a new band together, and less on living in front of my comp, now that my broken ankle is healed.


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 6, 2004)

Count me in please. Mulling over PC ideas....May try a straight up fighter or a priest if no one else is so inclined.

A couple of questions:

Where is the game going to be set specifically?- and can our PC be ffrom anywhere in the Celtic world.

Can priests follow any particular god or are they generalists. Im thinking of a club weilding druid/priest follower of the Dagda.

EDIT: Ok my thoughts are Ronan na Duir (Ronan of the Oak) age 35, a druid (in the celtic sense a teacher, educator and leader of the rituals) in training, follower of Dagda. Carries an oak greatclub with emphasis on Strength domain.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 6, 2004)

May I join too please - as a Bard too

Cauaros the Giant, a warrior, storyteller and Seer

I assume since its 400BC and we're having contact with Romans that we'll be Gauls in the Alps region


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> May I join too please - as a Bard too
> 
> Cauaros the Giant, a warrior, storyteller and Seer
> 
> I assume since its 400BC and we're having contact with Romans that we'll be Gauls in the Alps region



Give the man a banana, right on the spot.

First of all, nothing is set in stone, if you’re a bit unhappy about a change in a class, or a specific setting issue, let’s hear about it, don’t be afraid, I hardly ever bite people since i started taking the medication.



So far we have 5 potential players, one afraid to take one’s place and another one with a healed ankle and not enough time (Thanks about the tip about the book mate, will check it out, have fun with your new band and if you can’t join, I do realize there’s more to life than this game (but don’t tell my wife I said that))



Tonguez : bard

Alcareru : Priest? (more about that later)

Mithreander : Rogue

Argent : Moon Maiden

Jaik : ranger

Chaos : ?

Uriel :? 



Alcareru : the standard cleric doesn’t really fit in well with my view of the celtic world. To touch a priest in anger is to call the wrath of the gods upon your head, only the truly desperate will ever do so. They are not trained in weapons or warfare. Think BAB & HP of wizard, one extra domein, one extra spell per level.

I’m thinking hard about an alternative… I dunno, someone blessed by the gods?. You wouldn’t be part of the official priesthood, maybe even seen as a witch. Tell me what you think.



Campaign planning as I see it : You’ll be a small warband, mercenaries, headed by the moon maiden. To be a moon maiden is to go against evrything society wants women to be. To have a moon maiden in the band gives the band a lot of prestige, and they would be better treated as the ordinary mercenaries butat the same time would make them more feared, as moon maidens are something of a dark past, times best forgotten. The rogue was probably handed over to the band, as the Celts are not into prisons, they have a more hands-on approach, such as a handy wickerman on solstice. You’ll start off at the lake of geneva in a big village, headed by Cailith-Ap-Dréach.



Keep me informed of character concepts as you think about them, and we’ll discuss it. Don’t hesitate to give comments about other peoples characters. With the different adjustments it’s easy to loose track of game balance. I don’t really give a toss, if someone abuses a gap in the rules to powerplay, a bolt of lighning will strike his character repeatedly untill, by the iron laws of storytelling, only a pair of smoking shoes will remain, wether he was wearing ‘em or not.



PS don’t forget about gaesa, if you like’em use ‘em.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 6, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> PS don’t forget about gaesa, if you like’em use ‘em.




The gaesa I'm considering is 
"_Beware the company you keep and guard your heart lest it should weep
 For if you oppose the man you once called 'friend' then shall you meet a dire end_"

Now as to the Trait - I suppose being Large size is out of the question  but want something to follow the 'giant' theme of my characters name (Cauaros means Giant) - I suppose Con or Str bonus would fit too


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

The geasa is fine, but severe. Be very very carefull of who you call friend.


Large size is indeed a bit over the top. However, you are the max height for a human, and get a +2 bonus to str, and you can use two-handed weapons as a one-handed weapon.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, count me in then I guess. Since the Bard position has been taken now, I guess I'll have to rethink... I don't really know what I could take, though. It seems like we have a very well-rounded party already so I suppose that gives me free license. I'll have to think about it and get back toy uo tonight.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2004)

*Quicj Preview: AGATHA*

Agatha
 	Medium Humanoid (Female Human) Moon Maiden 3rd Level (Variant Paladin)
Hit Dice:	3d10+6 (36 hp)
Initiative:	+0
Speed:	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:	15  (), touch 12
Base Attack/Grapple:	+3/+6
Attack:	+6 melee (2d6+6/19–20/x2)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Smite Evil 1/day +2 attack/+3 damage
Special Qualities:	Human Traits, Paladin/Moon Maiden Traits
Saves:	Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +4
Abilities:	Str 17, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 15
Skills:	Sense Motive +7, Ride +6
Feats:	Power Attack, Improved Bull Rush, Cleave
Alignment:	Lawful Good
Moon Maiden Abilities:	Aura of good, detect evil, smite evil 1/day, Divine grace (+2), lay on hands (6 points), Aura of courage, divine health
Languages:	Common (Gaelic)

Agatha is a quiet soft-spoken girl. She has been with the clan since she was found running with a herd of wild Horses. She has never really socialized well but has always defended the clan with her whole heart. 
She stands 5’10” and 140 pounds her hair is brown with red highlights. Her eyes are dark and black as coal. She has a tattoo on her shoulder of a Horse.
She dresses in dark colors and seems adverse to bright colors like yellow.
Still working on a weil and woe for her.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Agatha
> Medium Humanoid (Female Human) Moon Maiden 3rd Level (Variant Paladin)
> Special Attacks:    Smite Evil 1/day +2 attack/+3 damage
> Alignment:    Lawful Good
> ...



Special attacks : just smite, there is no good or evil.
You loose aura of good and detect evil, you gain Rage (as the barbarian ability)

Special : may not multiclass without loosing moon maiden ability, if maidenhood is lost all special class abilities are lost.

Alignment : chaotic neutral

There is no such thing as common.
Languages are : gaelic, latin, greek, phoenician, germanic, pictish


----------



## Jaik (Feb 6, 2004)

The miniature's handbook has a class that might work for your ideas on a priest class, the healer.  They get 4 skill points per level, wizard BAB, good fortitude and will saves, increasing healing abilities and a spell list restricted to mostly benign and healing spells.  They're proficient with simple weapons and light armor, but may not wear any metallic armors.  They get bonus spells for high wisdom, but the spells' DCs are determined by their charisma.  Let me know if you want to know more.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 6, 2004)

I'll change my background to mesh better with the story line, so far...

Could you please give me more informaiton on this 'weal and woe' thing and this gaesa thing? I'm not familiar with these things.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

Jaik said:
			
		

> The miniature's handbook has a class that might work for your ideas on a priest class, the healer. They get 4 skill points per level, wizard BAB, good fortitude and will saves, increasing healing abilities and a spell list restricted to mostly benign and healing spells. They're proficient with simple weapons and light armor, but may not wear any metallic armors. They get bonus spells for high wisdom, but the spells' DCs are determined by their charisma. Let me know if you want to know more.



Sounds kinda ok to me, though I think it would be more of a priestess of the mother godess by the sounds of it... or a priest as well I guess. You choose.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> I'll change my background to mesh better with the story line, so far...
> 
> Could you please give me more informaiton on this 'weal and woe' thing and this gaesa thing? I'm not familiar with these things.



Gaesa : You can start with a gaesa, a prophecy foretelling your death should a certain thing come to pass. In exchange you can have a "humanoid" trait : a dwarven constitution, elven dexterity, orcish darkvision,.... These things represent the fey blood some characters might posess. Examples of gaesa are : Sleep not in the same place twice, Be not the kings shield. Do not kill the dog that bites you,.... If you break your gaesa, by accident or on purpose, you will die. No saving throws, feats or spells can save you.


Basically this is something you come up with yourself, it's not necessary by any means, just something to add to the character.


Weal and woe : I think he means "further background"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Weal and woe : I think he means "further background"



Actualy I meant Geasa. I think her's should be "never be ridden by a horse." giving her a +2 con.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Actualy I meant Geasa. I think her's should be "never be ridden by a horse." giving her a +2 con.



Eeeuhm, never be ridden by a horse? I wonder what Eric's grandma would say about that lol.
Maybe "never eat a horses flesh" or "never kill a horse" what do you think?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Eeeuhm, never be ridden by a horse? I wonder what Eric's grandma would say about that lol.
> Maybe "never eat a horses flesh" or "never kill a horse" what do you think?



Actualy It works as is. Her could be carrying some horse meat on her back or a chiuld or injured person from a "horse "tribe. She would never know.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 6, 2004)

"Ask and you shall recieve: if any material object that he has is asked for, and is not given by him, then death will take the only thing of true value to him."

Hows that?


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Feb 6, 2004)

Okay, I think I'm gonna go with a straight fighter. I should have him up, with a background, by later tongiht or maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## Michael Tree (Feb 6, 2004)

Do you have room for one more player?  

The idea I have for a character is akin to Gwydion from the Mabinogion.  A warrior who has magical abilities because of his supernatural heritage.  Not D&D flask-boom FX, but the kinds of powers you have in the celtic folktales: shapeshifting, transforming things into other things (transforming people into animals, creating a wooden shield from a brown toadstool, etc.), otherworldly sight, curses, geasa, speaking with animals and stones, illusions and glamours, that sort of thing.  I have no idea how to do that with standard D&D rules though.  Maybe with an OA shaman or some 3rd party core class.

In your conception of geasa do you also include death prophecies?  A prophecy of how someone will die, tied up in allegorical or strikingly literal language, like the prophecy that Macbeth would be killed by a man not of woman born.  I've used these in Ars Magica games, and they're lots of fun if sufficiently broad to give the character a fright.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> Do you have room for one more player?
> 
> The idea I have for a character is akin to Gwydion from the Mabinogion.  A warrior who has magical abilities because of his supernatural heritage.  Not D&D flask-boom FX, but the kinds of powers you have in the celtic folktales: shapeshifting, transforming things into other things (transforming people into animals, creating a wooden shield from a brown toadstool, etc.), otherworldly sight, curses, geasa, speaking with animals and stones, illusions and glamours, that sort of thing.  I have no idea how to do that with standard D&D rules though.  Maybe with an OA shaman or some 3rd party core class.



smacks of Druidism.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 6, 2004)

Mythe said:
			
		

> "Ask and you shall recieve: if any material object that he has is asked for, and is not given by him, then death will take the only thing of true value to him."
> 
> Hows that?




I was thinking either Improved Unarmed Combat as a bonus feat, or just a +2 to Dexerity... I think I like the +2 to Dexerity better. 

I'm going to change my character around a little (feats mainly).

Edit: Is there a character thread yet? Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 7, 2004)

Accursed double post!


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 7, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Give the man a banana, right on the spot.
> 
> First of all, nothing is set in stone, if you’re a bit unhappy about a change in a class, or a specific setting issue, let’s hear about it, don’t be afraid, I hardly ever bite people since i started taking the medication.
> 
> ...



I see where youre going. The traditional cleric always seems to be more of a champion. I guess I was leaning abit toward a paladin type.

Anyway Im working just off the srd right now. However, here is a link to a witch class that incorporates arcane and divine spells, and are weak in combat and weapons . Let me know what you think:
http://www.geoste.com/neranian/nerana/witchcraft.htm


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 7, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> The geasa is fine, but severe. Be very very carefull of who you call friend.
> 
> 
> Large size is indeed a bit over the top. However, you are the max height for a human, and get a +2 bonus to str, and you can use two-handed weapons as a one-handed weapon.




Hmm what if I change the gaesa from

_"Beware the company you keep and guard your heart lest it should weep
For if you oppose the man you once called 'friend' then shall you meet a dire end"_

to

"Beware the company you keep and guard your heart lest it should weep
For if you _*harm*_ the man you once called 'friend' then shall you meet a dire end"

bit more specific so less severe...


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 7, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Actualy It works as is. Her could be carrying some horse meat on her back or a chiuld or injured person from a "horse "tribe. She would never know.




Problem with that Gaesa is the tattoo of the horse on her shoulder - that could be interpreted as her being 'ridden; by a horse - so she dead already!!!


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 7, 2004)

Cauaros the Giant
Gaul, Bard 3 Height 7’8”
HP3d6  AC9 Init 3

Str16 Con 12 Dex 8 Int10 Wis 15 Cha17

Bab 2  Bm 5 Br 1
Fort 2 Rfx  2 Will  6

*Skills* (Total/Ranks+ mod)
Appraise 3/3+0, Bluff 4/1+3, Climb 5/2+3, Concentration 4/3+1, Diplomacy 6/3+3, Gather Information 6/3+3, Hide 1/2-1, Knowledge (History) 5/5+0, Knowledge (Religion) 3/3+0, Knowledge (Law) 3/3+0,   Listen 4/2+2 Perform 6/3+3, Sense Motive 6/4+2, Speak Language (Latin), Spellcraft 2/2+0, Use Magic Device 4/1+3.

No Ranks Balance (-1), Craft (0), Decipher Script (0), Disguise (3), Escape Artist (-1), ), Jump (3), Move Silently (-1), Profession (2), Sleight of Hand (-1), Swim (3), Tumble (-1),


*SA* Bardic music, bardic knowledge +5, countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +1 Inspire competence, Improved Init, Feat, Feat
Gaesa* (+2 bonus to Str, can use two-handed weapons as a one-handed weapon)

*Spells* (Save 13 + spl lv)
0-3/6 Read Magic, Message, Lullaby, Light, Detect Magic, Mage Hand
1-1/3 Comprehend Languages, Sleep, ???

Warrior, Poet and Seer Cauaros the Giant is an unusual man. He stands almost 8 feet tall a truly gigantic figure with mighty hands and powerful shoulders, and yet there is a gentleness about him and wisdom in his eyes. His bulk gives him a clumsy gait and also places a tiresome burden upon him, perhaps a sickness even that on occasion has him pause and gasp for air.
Nonetheless his song is beautiful to behold, his voice like the echo of the distant thunder, the deep bass of mountain caves and tumbling rivers and with it he recounts the histories of the tribes, or sings praises of its people and its leaders. Words to inspire and enliven all who hear.

Cauaros was born to the old widow Kimerra the Galatian, his father unknown. When his mother died he was taken in and raised to become a Bard and Keeper of the Law, a role that he takes very seriously. He is methodical and thoughtful, loyal and protective. He enjoys the freedom of the Bards life and his ability and right to step back from the mundane world and observe..


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> "Ask and you shall recieve: if any material object that he has is asked for, and is not given by him, then death will take the only thing of true value to him."
> 
> Hows that?



A bit much I think, it could be too easily abused by other people. If, in the middle of a fight, someone asks for his sword he'd be screwed.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> Do you have room for one more player?
> 
> The idea I have for a character is akin to Gwydion from the Mabinogion. A warrior who has magical abilities because of his supernatural heritage. Not D&D flask-boom FX, but the kinds of powers you have in the celtic folktales: shapeshifting, transforming things into other things (transforming people into animals, creating a wooden shield from a brown toadstool, etc.), otherworldly sight, curses, geasa, speaking with animals and stones, illusions and glamours, that sort of thing. I have no idea how to do that with standard D&D rules though. Maybe with an OA shaman or some 3rd party core class.
> 
> In your conception of geasa do you also include death prophecies? A prophecy of how someone will die, tied up in allegorical or strikingly literal language, like the prophecy that Macbeth would be killed by a man not of woman born. I've used these in Ars Magica games, and they're lots of fun if sufficiently broad to give the character a fright.



There's allways room for one more.
As for your character, as I said, a druid as it is described is something more germanic. However, if you wanna play a follower of the Horned God that's fine with me. If that fits exactly with the druid class from the phb, even better .
Word of warning : the horned god is not "the devil", he is an old, old god of nature. Let's say the priests of Lugh won't be very happy for you to openly declare your faith, although the wild tribes in the forests will welcome you with open arms.

the gaesa as you describe 'em are fine with me.

In other words, welcome.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

Alcareru said:
			
		

> I see where youre going. The traditional cleric always seems to be more of a champion. I guess I was leaning abit toward a paladin type.
> 
> Anyway Im working just off the srd right now. However, here is a link to a witch class that incorporates arcane and divine spells, and are weak in combat and weapons . Let me know what you think:
> http://www.geoste.com/neranian/nerana/witchcraft.htmhttp://www.geoste.com/neranian/nerana/witchcraft.htmhttp://www.geoste.com/neranian/nerana/witchcraft.htm




Hmmm. Well, leaning towards the palladin type isn't bad, i need a bit more of a concept before allowing anything (see above with the druid).

The witch class is not really what I was looking for. The combination of arcane with divine is hard, i can see a fireballtossing healer lurking over the horizon. Anyway, most arcane spells don't fit in the low-magic world we'll be playing in.
The witch as a character by itself is feasible in the setting, and I can see her riding with a band headed by our moon maiden. If I'm not mistaken cuchulain was trained in the use of the gae bolga by witches... Mmmh, stuff to think about yet again.

Well, come up with some more ideas and we'll discuss it later.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Hmm what if I change the gaesa from
> 
> _"Beware the company you keep and guard your heart lest it should weep
> For if you oppose the man you once called 'friend' then shall you meet a dire end"_
> ...



Your call, really, but I'd go for "For if you *kill* the man you once called friend" wich can still go a long way. 
If you make a critical fumble and hit one of your friends in a fight you're a dead man, and these things can and do happen...


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

*Character thread is up*

Character thread :http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=76683

Yes, I know, there's ways to make a more flashy link, but, I'm a doctor, James, not a mechanic.


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 7, 2004)

Dr Zombie-

Ok heres a recap on whats been covered. For witch take Wiz spell list, BAB, HP and weapon prof. Extra domain and domain spell, no need to prepare spells.

My domains/spells per day:

Earth, Water, Knowledge
Level 0: 4,Level 1:2+2, Level 2:1+2

Background :
Ronan considers himself a priest. He follows the calling of the goddess Danu. However his devotion to the mother of all Gods is considered at the least impolite by the druids of the lands; at the worst he is thought sacareligious to consider himself a servant of such an old deity. Shunned by the established priesthood who view him as a talented amatuer without their long years of training, Ronan acts as healer and teacher to those as he can.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

Alcareru said:
			
		

> Dr Zombie-
> 
> Ok heres a recap on whats been covered. For witch take Wiz spell list, BAB, HP and weapon prof. Extra domain and domain spell, no need to prepare spells.



For PRIEST take CLERIC spell list, WIZ BAB, HP + WP , same for witch.
Does that make any sense? Also I might wanna put a hold on your spells known, eeuhm, you might wanna run a list by me. Basically I'll be very hesitant about fancy, overtly clearly magical spells, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 7, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Problem with that Gaesa is the tattoo of the horse on her shoulder - that could be interpreted as her being 'ridden; by a horse - so she dead already!!!



EEK! Your right Damn you! I'll have to think of something better.


----------



## Michael Tree (Feb 8, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> For PRIEST take CLERIC spell list, WIZ BAB, HP + WP , same for witch.
> Does that make any sense? Also I might wanna put a hold on your spells known, eeuhm, you might wanna run a list by me. Basically I'll be very hesitant about fancy, overtly clearly magical spells, if you know what I mean.



Green Ronin's Witch might be what you're looking for.  It's essentially a sorcerer with more skills and a different spell list that features healing, enchantment, shapeshifting, and nature spells.

Unearthed Arcana, which comes out in a week or so, has a variant class called the "cloistered cleric", which presumably is a cleric with less combat abilities. For that matter, UA also has a "wilderness rogue", spontaneous divine spellcasting, and animal-totem-based barbarian variants.


----------



## Michael Tree (Feb 8, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> There's allways room for one more.
> As for your character, as I said, a druid as it is described is something more germanic. However, if you wanna play a follower of the Horned God that's fine with me. If that fits exactly with the druid class from the phb, even better .
> Word of warning : the horned god is not "the devil", he is an old, old god of nature. Let's say the priests of Lugh won't be very happy for you to openly declare your faith, although the wild tribes in the forests will welcome you with open arms.



Sounds wonderful.  I would like to alter the spell list somewhat, to remove the spontaneous 'conjuring of animals from thin air' and many of the elemental 'boom-spells', and replace them with more curses and enchantment spells.  Some of the elemental spells can be made to fit the setting, with some creativity and flavor-restrictions.  Produce flame isn't so odd when the flame is hurled from an actual source of fire, like a torch, and call lightning or ice storm can fit if it's already stormy or cold outside.  Flame strike is right out though. 

Did the celts of this era have a practice of 'fostering'.  Many of petty kings and chieftans of the Germanic tribes traded (or captured) the younger sons of neighboring chieftens, in return for one of their own sons, and raised them with their families.  This was partially to create ambassadors who spoke the other clan's language, and partially so each chieftan has a hostage, to cement peace between neighboring clans.  Would it be possible to play such a fostered child, from a nearby clan?


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 8, 2004)

Do you still have room for another?  If not I would love to go an the alt list.

My concept is a rogue/sorceror (formor blooded or tainted by the Aes Sidhe).  I would take very few levels of Sorc, no more than 1 per 2-3 rogue levels.

As a Geas to pay for being allowed to take sorc (ie: its added as a 'preferred class'):

Weilding the might arcane by the light of the moon,
is a sure way to seal your doom.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 8, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> Sounds wonderful. I would like to alter the spell list somewhat, to remove the spontaneous 'conjuring of animals from thin air' and many of the elemental 'boom-spells', and replace them with more curses and enchantment spells. Some of the elemental spells can be made to fit the setting, with some creativity and flavor-restrictions. Produce flame isn't so odd when the flame is hurled from an actual source of fire, like a torch, and call lightning or ice storm can fit if it's already stormy or cold outside. Flame strike is right out though.
> 
> Did the celts of this era have a practice of 'fostering'. Many of petty kings and chieftans of the Germanic tribes traded (or captured) the younger sons of neighboring chieftens, in return for one of their own sons, and raised them with their families. This was partially to create ambassadors who spoke the other clan's language, and partially so each chieftan has a hostage, to cement peace between neighboring clans. Would it be possible to play such a fostered child, from a nearby clan?



Very very good, will fit right in with the setting. Knock yourself out.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 8, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Do you still have room for another? If not I would love to go an the alt list.
> 
> My concept is a rogue/sorceror (formor blooded or tainted by the Aes Sidhe). I would take very few levels of Sorc, no more than 1 per 2-3 rogue levels.
> 
> ...



Hmmm. The main problem is that the flashy spells are not fitting in this setting. I'd certainly limit the spells you'd be able to choose from. I'm not really comfortable with it. Convince me some more.


----------



## Michael Tree (Feb 9, 2004)

I've just decided on my Geasa.

"If ever a lying word should pass your lips, your final breath is soon to follow."

In other words, he must never say something that isn't true.  He can be evasive, vague, or deliberately misleading, but everything he says must be true.  For example, if he hears (but doesn't see) a fox run up a tree fleeing from some hunters , when the hunters ask him if the fox was nearby he could answer "I havn't seen it" or "near as the wind, far as the sky", but couldn't say "no" without dooming himself.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 9, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> I've just decided on my Geasa.
> 
> "If ever a lying word should pass your lips, your final breath is soon to follow."
> 
> In other words, he must never say something that isn't true. He can be evasive, vague, or deliberately misleading, but everything he says must be true. For example, if he hears (but doesn't see) a fox run up a tree fleeing from some hunters , when the hunters ask him if the fox was nearby he could answer "I havn't seen it" or "near as the wind, far as the sky", but couldn't say "no" without dooming himself.



A bit like the Aes Sedai in the wheel of time, no? Bend the truth as much as yu like, but never break it? Ok with me.


----------



## Michael Tree (Feb 9, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> A bit like the Aes Sedai in the wheel of time, no? Bend the truth as much as yu like, but never break it? Ok with me.



Is it?  I've never read wheel of time.  I took it mostly from the tale of Thomas the Rhymer, who, after being the consort of the queen of faerieland, could not speak a lie.  He could still be vague, in the way that prophecies only make sense after the thing they predict has come to pass.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 9, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Mithreander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay, so are you saying that everyone knows everyone elses Guise? If that's the case then I COULD see it abused. If not, then it's no problem. 

As to the sword senario, he's better with his fists, then any sword!



			
				Mithreander said:
			
		

> +7 Melee, Unarmed Combat, 1d4, 19-20/x2
> ...
> *Feats*
> -Improved Unarmed Combat
> ...




As you can see, he gets +7 to hit with his fists and he would only get +2 to hit with a sword. The guy would be doing him a favor by asking for Fendor's sword, especially if he was using it!

Of course, if you are trully against it, then I'll think of something else.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 10, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Okay, so are you saying that everyone knows everyone elses Guise? If that's the case then I COULD see it abused. If not, then it's no problem.



Noone knows another's gaesa, it's your character, you do as you like, but it's a bit harsh. Aaah well, we'll see.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks... I'll keep it then, and live (or die) with the concequences.


----------



## Michael Tree (Feb 11, 2004)

Would it be okay if I tried out a variant or two from Unearthed Arcana?  Two that would particularly fit my character are the Druidic Avenger (give up animal companion and spontaneous summoning, and -4 penalty to wild empathy, in return for rage and fast movement as a barbarian) and spell points (His powers stem from otherworldly blood and the ancient mysteries of the horned god, so having to prepare spells in the morning doesn't make much sense to me).


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 11, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> Would it be okay if I tried out a variant or two from Unearthed Arcana? Two that would particularly fit my character are the Druidic Avenger (give up animal companion and spontaneous summoning, and -4 penalty to wild empathy, in return for rage and fast movement as a barbarian) and spell points (His powers stem from otherworldly blood and the ancient mysteries of the horned god, so having to prepare spells in the morning doesn't make much sense to me).



Sorry, I don't have UA (yet) so I won't allow it. If you want to, I have no problem with giving you "spells known" a limited list and the n let you cast spontaniously.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey, sorry I've been away so long. Do I still have a place here? On the offchance that I do, my character should be up within an hour or so.

 Would you be cool with the idea of a curse rather than a gaesa? It would have the same effect, but rather than being a prophecy it would be a curse imposed upon the character for a wrongdoing or slight. In my character's case, if he ever shirks any responsibility that he believes in his heart he has, he will be struck down.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 14, 2004)

Okay I regret I have but one question to give for mycountry:

How much 'money' do we have for equipinatin?

Ummm, okay second question:

As I recall the Celts weren't into bows per say, but rather spears.  So do we have access to bows and what variety?

Ah yes here is the Character thread..

TTFN--EvilE


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 14, 2004)

Im going to relinquish my spot. Ive been so busy I havent even had tinme to work up a character concept and things dont look like they are going to let up.

Sorry and Thanks...


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 15, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> How much 'money' do we have for equipinatin?
> 
> As I recall the Celts weren't into bows per say, but rather spears. So do we have access to bows and what variety?



You can start with basic gear, one masterwork item, no metal armor. If you want something fancy let me know but don't hold your breath.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 17, 2004)

Allright, so far : 

- Mitreandir rogue 3
- Argent Silvermage  :Moon Maiden
- Tonguez : lvl 3 bard
- Chaos Apostate : Lvl 3 fighter
- Evileeyore : rogue1/ranger2
- Jake : ranger 3

-Michael Tree : Druid/warrior/thinghy still to come.


Sounds like we've got some party going here.

I'll update y'all on the general background somewhere in the weekend, you'll have to adjust your backgrounds to incorporate each other (you know each other for about a year)

I'm moving house at the end of this month, but my internet should only be out for a few days, then we'll start.

Since i've worked now for 30 hrs straight i'm off to bed.


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 17, 2004)

Would MW studded leather work (it's not technecally metal, but does have metal in it)?


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 17, 2004)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Would MW studded leather work (it's not technecally metal, but does have metal in it)?



Studded leather is fine, It's considered very posh


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 18, 2004)

Is there a rogue gallery for this game? I may have missed it when I looked.

I'm all set! Who's left?


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 19, 2004)

Scroll up like 7 posts.  I have it in my post as Characters.

Dr Zombie also posted the Rogues Gallery Link somewhere on page two.  You might have missed it, it was in unprettyfied code like this:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=76683

Or conversely, you could just click here.  

TTFN--EvilE

Extra Smilies Supplied to drown out any implied sarcasm:


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I'm moving house this weekend, so I'll be offline and quite busy for a bit. Sometime next week I'll give you ingame info and we'll start.

Cya


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

I am *very* interested in this game . . . Let me know if any spots open.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm still alive, and so are my plans for this game. Don't despair, this weekend I'll start the IC thread (and game). That is, if ENworld holds together .


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 5, 2004)

Are you still looking for alternates DrZombie?  If so, I'd like to apply.

If not, thanks anyway.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 6, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for alternates DrZombie? If so, I'd like to apply.
> 
> If not, thanks anyway.



I'm allways intrested in alternates, just come up with a character concept.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 6, 2004)

Doc Zombie did you ever get the equipment list I sent you?  If so what were your thoughts?  If not I'll resend.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Alternate character proposal. Let me know if a spot opens up, or if this needs changes. 

Character Name: Diarmat
Class and Level: Fighter 3
Race: Human
Alignment: CN
Deity: None
Size: M
Age: 17
Gender: M
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 155#
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: Ruddy

AC: 10 base + 1 shield + 1 Dex = 12
Touch: 11  Flat-footed: 11

Fort: 3 base + 2 Con = +5
Ref: 1 base + 1 Dex = +2
Will: 1 base + 2 Wis = +3

Str: 17 (+3)     Level: 3        XP: 3000
Dex: 12 (+1)     BAB: +3         HP: 36 (3d10+6 maxed)
Con: 15 (+2)     Grapple: +6     Dmg Red: 0
Int:  8 (-1)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 14 (+2)     Init: +5        Spell Save: 0
Cha: 10 (+0)     ACP: -1         Spell Fail: 0

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Spear, masterwork    +7        1d8+3        x3

Language: Gaelic

Feats: Combat Reflexes, Endurance, Diehard, Improved Initiative, Power Attack

Skill Points: 12       Max Ranks: 6/3
Skills				Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Intimidate (Cha)			6	+0		6
Swim (Str)			6	+3		9

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Spear, masterwork    302 gp   6#
Shield, light wooden     3 gp   5#
Sack                          1 sp   0.5#
--Bedroll                     1 sp   5#
--Fishing net, 25 sq. ft. 4 gp   5#
Traveler's outfit            0 gp   0#

Total Weight: 21.5#

                    Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:    86   173   260   520   1300


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 7, 2004)

Ok guys, IC thread should be up soon.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 7, 2004)

The action is here


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 11, 2004)

OK , pinging players, those that don't call in by next friday (19th) are considered not playing, I'll start recruiting alternates to fill in slots by then.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> OK , pinging players, those that don't call in by next friday (19th) are considered not playing, I'll start recruiting alternates to fill in slots by then.



Ping!


----------



## Jaik (Mar 11, 2004)

Ping!


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 11, 2004)

As an alternate, I guess mine would be... Pong!


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 11, 2004)

Hehee, as another alternate, I'll pong too.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 11, 2004)

OK guys, i didn't know what to expect, but you managed to hit the ambiance, the athmosphere just right. It's gonna be a rough, dark world. take 1000xp each, just because of the excellent start.

Another thing I'm doing in tabletop roleplaying : I allow my players to pool their XP, and divide it as they see fit, with unanimous vote. Noone may be two levels higher then another player.
For example : the moment you guys have 6000 XP as a group, you could choose to give them all to one character, raising him/her in level. This is usually preceeded to some fierce discussion as to who should level up and for what reason. Anyways, It's yours to take or leave, or you can bunch up in small groups.

I hope you'll all have fun, because I'm having fun allready. I'll let the game run itself for a bit, untill I get some more pings, feel free to frolick around, I'll autopilot the other characters, and the game will start. It's about a seven week hard treck to get where you're going, and that's when you don't run into nasties .


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

Woo Hoo! Agatha wakes up eats breakfast and already feels more powerful!

Glad you liked the start. I wanted Agatha to be the scary no nonsense b!tch that she is meant to be. I had thought I had gone a bit overboard.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 11, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo! Agatha wakes up eats breakfast and already feels more powerful!
> 
> Glad you liked the start. I wanted Agatha to be the scary no nonsense b!tch that she is meant to be. I had thought I had gone a bit overboard.



nope, just fine with me


----------



## Michael Tree (Mar 20, 2004)

Ping?

I'm eager to play, but won't have any free time until after April 1st, because of a mountain of research and writing I have to do.  Perhaps my character could meet up with the rest of the warband when I'm able to play.  Though if you'd prefer to just call up an alternate, I'd understand.

BTW, do you have Unearthed Arcana yet?


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 20, 2004)

I just noticed something.

Agatha is 5' 10".
Cauaros is 7'8".
Llyr is 6' +".
Aerik is 6' 1".

All Giants amongst ancient men.

Nak is 4' 2".

Even Fendor the shrimp of the tall crowd towers over Nak.  Well atleast I have alot of people to hide behind.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 20, 2004)

The celts were giants amongst ancient men, as the romans described in multiple texts..


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 20, 2004)

Seonaid, you're in as a first alternate, tell me when you're ready, or even better, write your character in, you'll be entering the valley from the opposite side and you'll be hearing sounds of battle.  Michael, your spot is reserved, let me know when you're able, and no, I don't have UA yet. It'll be a while, since all the fantasy shops in belgium have gone bankrupt in the last few months  .


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay mechanics question:

Are we the players 'rolling' or the DM?

Any preferences on colors for mechanics notes are etc?

For instance in another game I am in we do this kinda stuf:

Regular posting script, describes general actions, "Any speachifying is in quotes", etc.  Example:  Nak creeps towards the large Fomor, attempting to ghost along the wall, nocked Bow ready...  "Okay, on Agatha's signal we loose", he says to Fendor.

Italics are for thoughts and such, that might be 'picked up on' with Sense Motive or Telepathy, etc...  Also to give a better sense of the character for others:  _I hope we can take him out, 'es a biggun._

Different colors for OOC stuff:

Blue is good for mechanics discussions or questions, like:  Is it okay for Nak to get within 30' of the big Fomor for a Sneak Attack, or are they too far from cover?

red is good for 'hard and crunchy' numbers:  Nak MS= 19 (roll 12+ 7 skill), HS= 9!! (roll 2+7 skill)-whoa is me...

Disclaimer:  Examples above are not my actions in game.  /Disclaimer


So guys any thoughts???


Editted for tag clean up.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks, I'll post in a few minutes.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 20, 2004)

you guys do the rolling, like this die roll + skill/attack/save = total
12+4=16

ooc stuff between square brackets. [like this]
"speech" and _thoughts_ as usual.
I don't care if you use colours, as longas they are bright, not dark because they are hard to read  for the rest i don't mind


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 20, 2004)

Bright colors.  Gotcha.


----------



## Michael Tree (Apr 1, 2004)

I just posted my character, Eofyn Witch-born, in the rogue's gallery.  I'll be able to join in on the action shortly.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 1, 2004)

First of all, sorry for the slow posting, but work has been hell.

Second : it appears that a lot of people are wandering around in the woods, write yourself in whenever you're ready michael, they'll need it.


----------



## Michael Tree (Apr 3, 2004)

Okay, I'll write myself in shortly.

Do the changes I made to the Druid class look okay to you?

Do you have any suggestions for the name of the variant?  I've thought of witch, warlock, faeblooded, and other names, but none of them are entirely satisfactory.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 8, 2004)

Allright guys.

First and foremost, the RP'ing is of a very high standard by each and evryone of you. Thanks.

Second : work's been hell, I'll try and post as much as possible, sorry for the delay.

Third :  that combat was my first PbM, I still have a lot to learn.

What I would appreciate is some comments about what you think and expect. I know it's still very early in the game, and I have a decent idea of where I want to go, plots are hatching, but it'd be silly if I take the game to a completely different direction as to what's expected by you guys. So fire away, tell me what you like, and more important dislike.


----------



## Jaik (Apr 9, 2004)

Compared to most other theads, this one seem sto be flying along.  You have nothing to be ashamed of with regrad to posting frequency.  That combat was also the quickest and smoothest I've ever seen.  I love the muthical/historical feel this game has.  I don't really have any complainst except for how hard it is to come up with quality posts to match the rest of my party!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

Jaik said:
			
		

> Compared to most other theads, this one seem sto be flying along.  You have nothing to be ashamed of with regrad to posting frequency.  That combat was also the quickest and smoothest I've ever seen.  I love the muthical/historical feel this game has.  I don't really have any complainst except for how hard it is to come up with quality posts to match the rest of my party!



I have to agree. Your doing great! I'm falling in love with Agatha. The way the others are writing thier view of her is really mind boggling.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 15, 2004)

Pip, pip?


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 15, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Wondering exactly what kinda fool gives that kinda opening to the Aes Sidhe.  Hopefully a crafty fool...



"Fool" would definitely be the operative word. Diarmat's not so heavy on the brains side of things.  Hopefully it's not a huge detriment to the party.


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 16, 2004)

Not at all.  In my sit down game that is ussually my role.

Someone has to be both brave and foolhardy enough to step up to the plate and challenge the odd things.  However there also have to be those with the reservation to hold back.  So I am trying a new role here it would seem.

--EvilE--


----------



## DrZombie (May 5, 2004)

Ok guys, seems like some people have dropped of, so that means alternates are welcome.


----------



## Jaik (May 6, 2004)

I am here, just laying low until the scary Sidhe go away


----------



## Seonaid (May 7, 2004)

I'm here too, but this campaign seems to be a bit slow. Probably just the mix of people we have. :\


----------



## evileeyore (May 8, 2004)

It's just RP encounters that take some time.

I know I don't have comp access while at work, and I am certainly not on whilst asleep...   So there is like 20 hours of the day where I won't be posting...  and that doesn't include eating, showering, or otherwise recreating...

Nak also doesn't have a whole lot to say....

If Dr Zombie put a minimum post requirement of like once per day (or atleast every other day) it would certainly speed things up.

--Two Cents--EvilE


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 11, 2004)

If you're looking for alternates, I'd love in.

I have a few concepts in my head if there are any particular holes in the line-up you want me in.


----------



## DrZombie (May 17, 2004)

Workload has eased up a little, I should be able to post a bit more often now


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2004)

Hey DrZ. I've just finished reading the encounter with the Sidhe. Delicious. It had me on the edge of my cushion.

Having lurked through the first two pages, I took the opportunity to pick up a book of Irish Folk and Fairy tales the other day. Your group seems quite cluey. Very nicely handled.

cheers

doghead


----------



## DrZombie (May 19, 2004)

Tahnks doghead; I didn't know other people read my stuff. I quite like this player group, the quality of roleplaying is very high. When we started this noone knew where it was going, and basically, well, I still don't, but we're having fun.


----------



## DrZombie (May 23, 2004)

Ok guys, I'm on holiday in southern france from the 28th of may till the 14th of june. I'll try to get you parked somewhere but I can't really promise anything. I'll hapilly continue the game when I'm back. Cheers.


----------



## evileeyore (May 23, 2004)

No problems Dr. Zombie.

Oh and if I don't get a chance in the next few days; Have A Good Time!

 --EvilE


----------



## Seonaid (May 29, 2004)

I'm going on a business trip until June 7th. I doubt it'll be a problem, since our GM is gone as well, but I probably won't have internet access, so if it's necessary, please auto me.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 12, 2004)

Hmm, our GM comes back in a few days, but I'm off to vacation today until the 19th.  If I can find access, I'll be sure to check in, but it's iffy.  Have fun, everybody!!


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 21, 2004)

Pssst.  Dr Z is back.


----------



## Jaik (Jun 22, 2004)

Everybody look busy!


----------



## evileeyore (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry all, my comp gots hit by lightning and will have sporadic posting until this weekend when I buy new hardware.

--EvilE


----------

